# MegaUpload Toolbar - How Safe ?



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

A few of my friends have installed megaupload toolbar to download files from megaupload.com. We generally do bandwidth sharing when it comes to downloading a large number of files. But I have not installed the megaupload toolbar, because I heard somewhere that its unsafe.

So I want to confirm things here, and its urgent. How safe is the megaupload toolbar for Internet Explorer ? (There is no way I am installing sh!t on my lovely firefox) Can I undo the changes made due to its installation by removing it ? Is there any way to completely purge the megaupload toolbar ? Are there any licence agreement terms that try to mess with the user ?
*For the reference:

I hate shareware trial licences

I hate licences that restrict the stuff I am allowed to do with the software to the point of outrageousness

I hate adware

I hate nagware

I hate spyware

and I hate any other type of malware or badware.*


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^It installs Alexa Toolbar , which is spyware.
*www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2004-062410-3624-99


----------



## slugger (Mar 25, 2008)

if you dont wan2 go through the entire EULa then it is good ida to run it through * EULAlyzer™*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^It installs Alexa Toolbar , which is spyware.
> *www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2004-062410-3624-99


and how do I disable alexa installation ?

PS: wasn't some guy posting in the tech news section recently about digit forum going up in alexa rankings ? Are both these alexas the same ?


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 25, 2008)

It does not install Alexa toolbar, It IS Alexa toolbar. Just with a rebranding.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> It does not install Alexa toolbar, It IS Alexa toolbar. Just with a rebranding.


then is there a way to install the alexa toolbar in IE for Linux ?
I heard there is a way to install IE7 in linux, which is easily purged with the usual routine.
I am now concidering installing this toolbar inside it and ditching it after I am finished using the download service.

Is it possible ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I had just installed this bloody thing recently & it messed up some browser settings for Firefox on my PC.I had get a music video very urgently & for that was forced to install this darn thing.After uninstalling the software it still had it's Toolbar option in my Mozilla broswer.I unchecked it to remove it but the enrty is still there.

From here on,I noticed some wierd changes in my broswer.Whenever I would loose a connection to the internet it would load up with a message "Internet explorer could not load this page" & has some yahoo toolbar link at the bottom.This didn't used to happen before.It would just have default Firefox screen where it would say the internet is not connected click "Try Again" to check the webpage again.But this is one strange thing which has been bugging me.I have noticed no Alexia stuff on my PC.Have run Spybot S&D numerous times & no traces found yet.Same with Kaspersky.

My recommendation is don't use it unless very urgent.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

@MetalHead
Dude, spyware is spyware anywhere,
Why would you want to install it even after you know it's spyware,
Get another file hoster for crying out loud.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Well I had just installed this bloody thing recently & it messed up some browser settings for Firefox on my PC.I had get a music video very urgently & for that was forced to install this darn thing.After uninstalling the software it still had it's Toolbar option in my Mozilla broswer.I unchecked it to remove it but the enrty is still there.
> 
> From here on,I noticed some wierd changes in my broswer.Whenever I would loose a connection to the internet it would load up with a message "Internet explorer could not load this page" & has some yahoo toolbar link at the bottom.This didn't used to happen before.It would just have default Firefox screen where it would say the internet is not connected click "Try Again" to check the webpage again.But this is one strange thing which has been bugging me.I have noticed no Alexia stuff on my PC.Have run Spybot S&D numerous times & no traces found yet.Same with Kaspersky.
> 
> My recommendation is don't use it unless very urgent.


I think


			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> ^It installs Alexa Toolbar , which is spyware.
> *www.symantec.com/security_res...062410-3624-99


this solution is supposed to work, as it comes from symantec.


But my friends never told me that they experience such problems with it. They said it never interfeared with anything they did in their browsers. How can it be true ? Is it because this problem was only found on an older version of the toolbar ?


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 25, 2008)

Please don't install that piece of s***.
It completely crippled my pc.
better host files at www.mediafire.com which is way better.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> Please don't install that piece of s***.
> It completely crippled my pc.
> better host files at www.mediafire.com which is way better.


the problem is that nearly every file is present in www.rapidshare.com and www.megaupload.com and both of them are hypocrytic in nature. zShare and zUpload are much better too. So what can I do ? Its monopoly all over again. The same reason people use Windows over Solaris is applicable here. Windows has a monopoly and hence a huge array of software is available for it, but Solaris is vastly unknown and hence has little software for it and hence has a relatively small userbase.

Tell me one site with links for mediafire files. You will hardly find any. Whereas rapidshare and megaupload links are featured everywhere, even on THIS forum.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^Even I have had this problem,most sites do have rapidshare or megaupload links.
Rapidshare is somewhat better, you dont need to install crap to download stuff.
Personally, I try and get alternative download links to rapidshare/megaupload links.
If all fails,there's always P2P.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Even I have had this problem,most sites do have rapidshare or megaupload links.


not most sites. Its ALL SITES


rayraven said:


> Rapidshare is somewhat better, you dont need to install crap to download stuff.


Good Point. If you know which server to use for downloading to get max speed, you can manage a smooth 180 kbps on RS.


rayraven said:


> Personally, I try and get alternative download links to rapidshare/megaupload links.


please PM me


rayraven said:


> If all fails,there's always P2P.


P2P... Damn 40 kbps. I hate slow speeds.


----------

